# Finally a successful Lyft shift...



## Nick Starr (Feb 12, 2015)

I've been driving less than 3 weeks for both Uber and Lyft and never made any large amounts with Lyft ... $20/night here or less... Well yesterday that changed. 

Only 4 rides on Lyft Sunday vs 6 on Uber ... but one was to SEA-TAC airport at 100% prime for a trip total of $54.76 + $7 tip then a 23 mile trip from the airport for $43.02 + $6 tip. The other 2 rides were the typical $5 range after fees, but finally made over $100 on Lyft in a single day in only 4 trips! 

It's hard to end up in a prime time zone as they change too damn often, but they pay out in spades when you do.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

Congrats man. Don't worry about the pink zone on lyft. Sometimes it lit up in capital hill only and I still get prime rates at Queen Anne. 

Today the pink zone was in U District and I got a DT ride with +50%. Don't need to chase the zone cuz it's really weird how it's setup.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Nick Starr said:


> I've been driving less than 3 weeks for both Uber and Lyft and never made any large amounts with Lyft ... $20/night here or less... Well yesterday that changed.
> 
> Only 4 rides on Lyft Sunday vs 6 on Uber ... but one was to SEA-TAC airport at 100% prime for a trip total of $54.76 + $7 tip then a 23 mile trip from the airport for $43.02 + $6 tip. The other 2 rides were the typical $5 range after fees, but finally made over $100 on Lyft in a single day in only 4 trips!
> 
> It's hard to end up in a prime time zone as they change too damn often, but they pay out in spades when you do.


POST # 1/ @Nick Starr: I just now real-

ized that Jason Jones (Colbert Report)
is in your Avatar Photo. Good for you!

Hello and Welcome to the UP.Net For-
ums from Faraway Marco Island on
Florida's Left Coast. UPNF is your com-
plete source of alerts/linked articles/
news on the TNC experience in gener-
al and the Meteoric Rise of the Crown
Prince of Kalanickistan, specifically.

I AM really pleased that News of Lyft's
demise DOES NOT apply in Seattle.
Sidecar is a No-show on most Drivers'
Radar and with Anti-Personnel LLC
pulling every $tunt imaginable, only
Lyft is providing balance in the mar-
ketplace.

Don't hesitate to ask for Personal Assis-
tance from Well Known @uber_sea or
Notable Member @LookyLou . You can
count on their Friendship. #[F]UBER
isn't even a Frenemy. Be sure to get
Hybrid (Personal+TNC) Insurance to
CYA!


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

uber_sea said:


> Congrats man. Don't worry about the pink zone on lyft. Sometimes it lit up in capital hill only and I still get prime rates at Queen Anne.
> 
> Today the pink zone was in U District and I got a DT ride with +50%. Don't need to chase the zone cuz it's really weird how it's setup.


I've been chasing (well anticipating to the best of my 7mo ability) the Prime Time and always end up without a prime time ride. So don't chase. Plus it's just users logged into the app not active requests. (To my knowledge).


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

mizzrock said:


> I've been chasing (well anticipating to the best of my 7mo ability) the Prime Time and always end up without a prime time ride. So don't chase. Plus it's just users logged into the app not active requests. (To my knowledge).


POST # 4/ @mizzrock: Thanks for
the Like: every one IS appreciated.
Always good to correspond with
Lyfters making the $$$$ that Tricky
'Nicky isn't.

Have you heard about #[F]UBER's lat-
est Affliction? I call it UBER-Hooptie
in Comical Recognition of the Many
Outlandishly Out-of-Spec Y2K-ish
vehicles we're likely to see now that
A□□hat LLC isn't just Allowing, but
Promoting On-Boarding of Drivers
by Pushing a $200-Spiff-4-20-Rides.

I see this as Another Grapeshot Blast
at Lyft's Genitalia. Too bad that they
have eschewed "fighting fire w/fire".
Don't they realize that they're dealing
with a Totalitarian Megalomaniac
using "1984" as a Playbook?

Is Sidecar still hanging on in Baghdad
by the Bay?


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 4/ @mizzrock: Thanks for
> the Like: every one IS appreciated.
> Always good to correspond with
> Lyfters making the $$$$ that Tricky
> ...


Sidecar isn't even in this race haha not sure what They're up to but word on the street is sidecar partnered with instacart for deliveries. So Maybe They're watching afterall.


----------



## Nick Starr (Feb 12, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 1/ @Nick Starr: I just now real-
> 
> ized that Jason Jones (Colbert Report)
> is in your Avatar Photo. Good for you!


Yes I was a part of a The Daily Show with Jon Stewart on Google Glass ...


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Nick Starr said:


> Yes I was a part of a The Daily Show with Jon Stewart on Google Glass ...


POST # 7 / @NickStarr: Thank you

for your response. How did the Seattle/
Silicon Valley/NYC connections come
about? What a Great Story. Do tell.

Too bad
that All ComedyCentral Fans are
being hit 1-2 Punch Style by the Loss
of Colbert AND Stewart in SUCH a
short time period. Sigh.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

uber_sea said:


> Congrats man. Don't worry about the pink zone on lyft. Sometimes it lit up in capital hill only and I still get prime rates at Queen Anne.
> 
> Today the pink zone was in U District and I got a DT ride with +50%. Don't need to chase the zone cuz it's really weird how it's setup.


Don't know why Lyft makes prime time so damn hard to figure out from the driver end. I get prime time where there is no pink. The only way to really tell is to punch in the address on another phone to see if it's a lightning pin and then check the %.

Real pain in the ass. They need to straighten that out. Uber's is much easier and better on this count. Uber also does a better 'blanket' coverage surge over much larger areas rather than the little moving pink squares. Lyft is leaving a lot of prime time on the table by not doing blanket coverage, especially in outlying areas during adverse weather or heavy pax traffic times.

I swear some days those little pink squares just follow where I'm driving. They will blink off and on. Like they are baiting the riders to hold, then hit when un-pinked. It even seems to work.


----------

